# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Hướng dẫn sử dụng tuốc nơ vít đúng cách

## thepn127

Tuốc nơ vít là một trong các dụng cụ cơ bản cần có trong bộ dụng cụ gia đình. Với thiết kế đơn giản gồm 1 thân kim loại với đầu có hình dạng phù hợp với loại vít và cán bằng nhựa cứng, nhựa dẻo. Tuốc nơ vít rất dễ phân biệt với các dụng cụ khác trong bộ dụng cụ cơ bản.
1. Những công dụng của tuốc nơ vít
- Bảo trì máy tính để bàn, máy tính xách tay, điện thoại, các thiết bị điện tử nhỏ.
- Tháo mở các ổ điện rời, ổ điện âm tường, công tắc đèn, các thiết bị điện trong gia đình.
- Tháo mở các con ốc, vít trên chiếc xe gắn máy, xe đạp.
- Tháo mở các thiết bị nội thất giường, tủ, bàn, ghế ...
2. Các dạng tuốc nơ vít
- Điều đầu tiên cần lưu ý khi sử dụng tuốc nơ vít là bạn phải chọn đúng hình dạng đầu và kích cỡ của tuốc nơ vít phù hợp với đầu vít. Nếu không bạn sẽ vô tình làm hư đầu của tuốc nơ vít hoặc đầu vít.
- Hai loại hình thông dụng của tuốc nơ vít là đầu dẹp (dẹt) và bake (chữ thập). Bạn có thể sẽ gặp đầu hình sao (6 cánh) ở một số con vít của một số thiết bị điện thoại, laptop, máy tính bảng, máy móc chuyên dụng, ... Ngoài ra, còn nhiều loại hình dạng đầu tua vít khác nhưng chúng thật sự không phổ biến vì vậy bạn không cần quan tâm đến chúng.
[​IMG]
- Để đấp ứng nhu cầu một dụng cụ có thể mở nhiều loại đầu vít khác nhau thì các hãng sản xuất đã sản xuất ra loại tuốc nơ vít sử dụng nhiều đầu. Với loại tuốc nơ vít này bạn có thể thay đầu hoặc thân tuốc nơ vít để sử dụng phù hợp cho các loại đầu vít. Hoặc bạn có thể chọn 1 bộ tuốc nơ vít với nhiều kích cỡ vít khác nhau.
[​IMG]
Tuốc nơ vít đổi đầu thông minh 6 trong 1 TNV-BIT360
[​IMG]
Bộ tuốc nơ vít 31 chi tiết Miniso BTV31-MINISO
3. Kỹ năng sử dụng tuốc nơ vít bake
- Tuốc nơ vít bake (chữ thập) là loại tuốc nơ vít thông dụng nhất. Điều quan trọng nhất khi sử dụng tuốc nơ vít là phải chọn đúng kích cỡ đầu của tuốc nơ vít.
- Tuốc nơ vít bake có 5 kích cỡ đầu thông dụng: #0 - #1 - #2 - #3 - #4 - #5 (được xếp từ nhỏ đến lớn). Trong đó #1 - #2 - #3 là các kích cỡ thông dụng của tuốc nơ vít bake. Một số hãng sản xuất dụng cụ có thể sẽ thay đổi dấu "#" bằng chữ "PH" trong ký hiệu kích cỡ. Ngoài ra, bạn sẽ gặp một số kích cỡ #00 - #000 thường được dùng cho các vật dụng dùng loại vít cực nhỏ: đồng hồ, mắt kính, ...
- Kèm theo kích cỡ đầu tuốc nơ vít thì chiều dài của tuốc nơ vít là một thông số mà bạn nên quan tâm. Chiều dài của tuốc nơ vít được tính từ đầu của tuốc nơ vít đến phần tiếp giáp với cán - phần này được gọi là thân tuốc nơ vít. Tuỳ thuộc vào nhu cầu, bạn có thể chọn chiều dài phù hợp với công việc. Bạn không nên chọn tuốc nơ vít quá dài nếu không muốn bị mỏi tay khi vặn siết.
- Đưa đầu tuốc nơ vít vào đầu vít sao cho 4 cạnh của tuốc nơ vít thật khít chặt vào lổ chữ thập của đầu vít. Và đầu tuốc nơ vít phải ngập sâu vào lổ chữ thập trên đầu vít. Nếu tuốc nơ vít của bạn không đáp ứng được 2 điều này thì bạn nên đổi tuốc nơ vít có kích thước khác phù hợp hơn.
- Đè tuốc nơ vít vào bề mặt của đầu vít để tạo độ bám.
- Xoay tuốc nơ vít theo chiều kim đồng hồ để vặn chặt, xoay ngược chiều kim đồng hồ để vặn ra (nới lỏng).
[​IMG]
- Đầu tuốc nơ vít bake rất dễ bị trượt ra khỏi đầu vít khi vặn vì vậy bạn nên đè thật chặt tuốc nơ vít vào đầu vít khi vặn để tránh bị trượt và làm hỏng đầu vít.

Xem thêm dụng cụ cơ khí khác

----------

lucasyeah12345

----------

